# 2 Months in - Asking for your help



## Source (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello,

My fiancee and I have been working out now for about 2 months.  I wanted to put all of my current stats out there and ask for your assistance in making sure I'm on the right track or that it makes sense, so I'll lay everything out here.

- Initial Goals:  Quit drinking, lose weight and gain strength and muscle.  This whole idea came about because I drank too much and being active duty, I was getting to the point where I felt disgusting in my own skin.  I started a weight loss program last November -- I was 5'10 200lbs.  Zero weight lifting experience.  I PT with my guys twice a week.  Early May, I was 168lbs.  Dropped the alcohol completely.  I decided then to start lifting weights.

Current Stats.

37 years old
I weighed in at 178lbs this morning.
34" waist


Nutrition.   

- Breakfast 0530.  Half a cup of oatmeal w/ blueberries and honey and two boiled eggs
- 0930.  Peanut Butter Sandwich (2tbsn w/ wheat bread) and an apple or banana
- 1200.  7-10oz Chicken breast with mixed veggies
- 1400.  Avocado with roughly 4-5oz of turkey or chicken lunch meat and almonds or walnuts.  I throw in a protein bar if I'm out of avocados.
- 1700.  Chicken or fish.  8oz Chicken or 6oz of salmon with lots of veggies
- 1800.  Workout.  I drink whey protein following the workout
- 2000.  Dinner is normally something healthy.  Turkey, Chicken, Fish or Steak w/veggies

I drink 2-3 liters of water a day.  I take multivitamins and fish oil daily.

Workout routine.

* We just switched to a Tues/Thurs/Sat routine as it's damn near impossible to get a squat rack or bench without pulling a number or waiting 45minutes.  This is on Base.
* We hike random trails for 5-10 miles on the weekends
* This workout routine came from research.  Tried to focus on compound exercises as much as possible.

We are usually in and out of the gym in 90 minutes.  60 if we get lucky and get the machines quick.

90 seconds rest between exercises.  I have not tried a 1rm on any exercise save the bench press.  I was able to get 185 twice this past Monday, but I felt like I was cheating some as my lower back felt more arched than normal.  I was pushing with everything I had.

Monday.

Squats -- 4 sets; 8-10 reps - Currently at 205
Bench Press -- 4 Sets 8 reps - Currently at 165
Wide Grip Pull Downs -- 4 Sets 8-10 reps - Currently at 160
Planks 3 x 2 minutes each
Skull Crushers -- 4 Sets 8-10 reps - Currently at 60
Shrugs -- 4 Sets 15-20 reps - Currently at 180

Wednesday.

Deadlifts -- 4 Sets 8-10 reps - Currently at 205
Overhead Barbell Press -- 4 Sets 8-10 reps - Currently at 80
Upright Rows -- 4 Sets 8-10 reps - Currently at 125
Hanging Knee Raise -- 4 Sets 20 reps
Bent over Rows -- 4 Sets 8-10 reps - Currently at 115
Dumbbell flat bench press -- 4 Sets 8-10 reps - Currently at 150

Friday.

Weighted Lunges -- 4 Sets 8-10 reps - Currently at 40s in each hand
Lat Pull downs (chin-up grip)  Not sure what you call those. -- 4 Sets 8-10 reps - Currently at 160
Weighted Dips -- 4 Sets 8-10 reps - 25lbs on the belt.
Machine Crunches -- 4 Sets 8-10 reps - Currently at 120
Shoulder Dumbell Press -- 4 Sets 8-10 reps - Currently at 90
Rows-- 4 Sets 8-10 reps - Currently at 160

On off days, I will do about 30-50 pull-ups and do some bicep/triceps curls in the bedroom.  I started out at 2 pullups max two months ago.  I can now do 15 at a time.  20 if I do chin-ups.  Another small goal is to one day be able to do a muscle-up.

That's pretty much it.  I am ridiculously excited to see that I have muscle definition where there used to be fat.  Seems to be decent nublet gains in the first two months.  My strength is gradually improving.  I will typically do the same weight as the week before and if I am able to get more than 10 reps, I bump it up 5-10lbs on the next set.

Thank you for any advice or guidance you are able to share.  I really appreciate the time you all take to make this place such an enormous wealth of information.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2017)

How did you settle on that diet? I think you are probably light on carbs there. Can you tell me how many grams on average per day are you eating in fat protein and carbohydrate? 

I think over all your training routine is ok. I would not knit pick it 

Arching on bench isn't cheating. However focus on arching your thoracic spine not so much the lumbar spine. To put it another way, as you lower the bar, push your chest up hard and try and meet the bar half way.


----------



## Source (Jun 16, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> How did you settle on that diet? I think you are probably light on carbs there. Can you tell me how many grams on average per day are you eating in fat protein and carbohydrate?
> 
> I think over all your training routine is ok. I would not knit pick it
> 
> Arching on bench isn't cheating. However focus on arching your thoracic spine not so much the lumbar spine. To put it another way, as you lower the bar, push your chest up hard and try and meet the bar half way.



I'll input everything into MyFitnessPal and get back to you with the numbers.  

The diet came about as a result of some research.  I have whole foods stuck in my head, so I went with things that I enjoy eating.

Copy the bench comment.  I'll give that a shot.  Thank you.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 16, 2017)

I have never been a fan of total body workouts. There is no way that I could bench and squat on the same day with any sort of respectable weight.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have never been a fan of total body workouts. There is no way that I could bench and squat on the same day with any sort of respectable weight.



Yes there is. There absolutely is.


----------



## Source (Jun 16, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have never been a fan of total body workouts. There is no way that I could bench and squat on the same day with any sort of respectable weight.



We'll likely change it up once we've gotten stronger and have proper form down pat.   There hasn't been a time that we've walked out of the gym not feeling like we just got our asses kicked.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2017)

Source said:


> We'll likely change it up once we've gotten stronger and have proper form down pat.   There hasn't been a time that we've walked out of the gym not feeling like we just got our asses kicked.


Then why change it?


----------



## Source (Jun 17, 2017)

To keep it interesting and fun.  We had talked about switching the routine up every couple of months so that we wouldn't get bored, but we've found that we really enjoy it for now.  Something to consider down the road.

For the macro nutrients, I took a look at a few weeks.  The daily average breaks out to:

Carbs:  160
Protein: 170
Fat:  65


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 17, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes there is. There absolutely is.


I imagine that a guy could get used to it but I have tried before and it was just embarrassing.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have never been a fan of total body workouts. There is no way that I could bench and squat on the same day with any sort of respectable weight.



I use to think the same thing before I started powerlifting. You're capable of much more than u think.


----------



## Source (Sep 5, 2017)

Thought I'd post some progress pics on my original thread.  We wrapped up 5 months this weekend and the newbie gains are still coming in great.  Still adhering to the original routine.  Following every piece of guidance we can get from this amazing place.  We've been 100% committed and fortunate that we haven't had any injuries.

I've upped my calories to ~3200.

Big three as of this weekend:
Deadlift: 315x8
Squat: 285x8
BP: 225x6

Supplements: creatine, whey and C4 preworkout.

Thank you all again for the knowledge you share.  It has been extremely helpful.


----------



## Trout90 (Sep 19, 2017)

Diet is big if you are wanting to keep weight under control. It looks like you've come a long way. I switch up my routine pretty much biweekly. It's always good to switch it up and add more volume one week etc. It all depends on your goals as well


----------



## HouseOfIron (Nov 18, 2017)

yah got things good diet is big


----------

